# Silver Solder Scrap Prices



## budmademewizer (Oct 13, 2011)

On my last job i started collecting the ends of silfos that the medgas installer was flicking on the ground.After making sure that it was OK to collect them i started picking them up and got around 2 pounds before my crew was let go.

At 15% Silver i figured there should be a few $s worth of Silver in the mix.Main question is does anybody know places that will take scrap silfos.I found a few industrial scrappers online but they need 20+ lbs. before you can ship.

I don't have a medgas license and don't plan on getting one and i don't do HVAC or much brazing so i have no use for the stuff.If i had use for it i would just weld the ends together to get some free silfos but since i have no use for it i just need to find a way to scrap it and maybe make a few dollars.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I have never heard of anyone selling them. I would say check with ARA and see if they will buy them. They have the best prices and a quick turn around. I send any gold or silver I find to them.

http://www.aragold.com/


----------

